# Go Limited Ingredient Sensitivity and Shine



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I am thinking of switching my dogs, Pug and Yorkie-Poo, to Go Limited ingredient Sensitivity and Shine. My Pug has an intolerance to Flaxseed, which limits the Kibble I can feed him. The Go seems to have a moderate protein level, which I like, and good Calcium- Phosphorus ratio.

Any one here feeding this kibble? Comments and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't feed that one specifically, I fed the adult large breed to my PWD and she did great. Fantastic digestion on that, if you know what I mean. A bit too much for the pocketbook though.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't fed it either, due to cost. I've heard great things about it though, and would love to try it on my boxer.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

My Aussie was doing really well on Go! foods for a while, great coat and stool. Turns out she is highly allergic to duck, chicken and potatoes ... so not sure if the new limited ingredient line would have helped her except the venison. She is on raw now. My border gets Go! in rotation and does really well on it too ... They (Petcurean) also make Now Fresh, which is another food I have had good luck with.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

I have fed Go and Now both to dogs and cats and all have done very well on it. Petcurean foods are part of my rotation.


----------

